# smog



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

hey when is the first year for smog on the goats? i mean i have a cat back, but an going to put on headers soon. :willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on the state and year of the car. Here in California a brand new car gets smog when on the sixth year. Check your local DMV laws.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

It all depends where you live.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

what is smog testing???


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I just received this custom plaque with the CARB EO # for the maggie, Lingenfelter (I used a K&N CARB) and one for the Kooks LT (I used a JBA CARB for the shorty) in case the smog police decides to open their ticket book for illegal mods.

I'll put it on today after i clean up the engine bay.



















04 - 06 Pontiac GTO / Holden Monaro Build Data Plaque:eBay Motors (item 260299272282 end time Jul-09-09 02:43:28 PDT)


----------

